# Client zwischen XML und JSON auswählen lassen



## Overskill (7. Jun 2015)

Hallo ich erstelle gerade eine kleines Projekt mit JERSEY und bin gerade an einem Punkt angelangt wo der Client sich aussuchen soll, welches Format er erhalten soll. Dafür habe ich meiner Methode schon die passenden Annotationen gegeben. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie ich den Client so einstelle, dass er sagen kann, dass er JSON oder XML bevorzugt

Das ist meine normale Anfrage an den Server und diese liefert immer XML zurück. 

```
System.out.println(ClientBuilder.newClient()
				.target("http://localhost:8080/mygameApp").request()
				.get(String.class));
```

Welche Methode oder welche Property muss ich dazu setzen?

mfg Overskill


----------



## stg (7. Jun 2015)

Du kannst den akzeptierten Response Type im Request mitsenden. 

Invocation.Builder (Java(TM) EE 7 Specification APIs)


----------



## Overskill (8. Jun 2015)

Perfekt, danke!


----------

